# Topics > Books >  Book "Why Machines Will Never Rule the World", Jobst Landgrebe, Barry Smith, 2022

## Airicist2

Book "Why Machines Will Never Rule the World", Jobst Landgrebe, Barry Smith, 2022 on Amazon

Book "Why Machines Will Never Rule the World", Jobst Landgrebe, Barry Smith, 2022 on Book Depository

Book "Why Machines Will Never Rule the World", Jobst Landgrebe, Barry Smith, 2022 on Bookshop

----------

